# "quiet flush" toilets



## fred777 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am looking at a bath remodel for a customer and they asked me for a "quiet flush" toilet. This is a new one to me as I only do the carpentry part and sub out the plumbing. Problem is my plumber is on vacation for the next two weeks and the customer would like a proposal sooner than that.

Can any of you help me with brand and model of such a toilet so I can figure out how much money to put in for it? I would appreciate any info.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Google it first?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Toto Drake, $600.00 for the plumber plus your mark up. totousa.com


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Any one piece toilet will be a quiet flush, pick one and price it. Toto would be my first choice.


----------



## fred777 (Feb 11, 2007)

I appreciate the quick responses. One other thing....the reason they are wanting this is their current toilet is "too loud". As they flushed all the different toilets in their house the one toilet was definitely a lot louder. (Both as it was filling and during the flush).

Should this new toilet take care of that problem or is something else going on. The noise definitely seemed to be coming from the toilet and not the supply lines. I just want to be sure before I take them down the wrong road.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

check the pressure at a regulated outlet. It should not exceed 80 psi by code but there is a problem if it is greater than 75 psi. Most houses will be around 50 psi.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Use a porta potty...really quiet flush


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

2 posts?? Plumber on 2 week vacation???? I smell something fishy.


----------



## fred777 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nothing fishy...just a carpenter that doesn't know much other than the basics about toilets. I am a one man operation and have only been in business 4 years. Most of my projects don't involve plumbing but when they do I have always used the same guy. He has treated me fair and done good work so I stick with him.

He and his wife are on a cruise and unreachable. Regardless I wouldn't bother someone on vacation for such a relatively minor issue. 

I have been a member here for a while and read and learn all I can. I just haven't posted before. I thought this would be the type of question I could get some good infomation on so I could move forward with my customers in a timely fashion. Sorry if it was out of line or appeared "fishy". 

I do appreciate the input from everyone.


----------

